
A Theorem about Primes Proved on a Chessboard - luisb
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/a-theorem-about-primes-proved-on-a-chessboard
======
joaorico
This reminds me of a boardgame, played with 8 queens on a chess board, that
was part of the National Mathematical Games Championship when I was in high
school (in Portugal). It's called Game of the Amazons [1], and each player
owns 4 queens. They take turns moving one of their queens to a valid position
and then placing a stone within "sight" of this queen. Stones block cells and
the first player to not be able to move any of his queens loses. Quite
dynamic, and fun to devise successful strategies.

Cool paper by the way!

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_of_the_Amazons](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_of_the_Amazons)

~~~
akeruu
I never heard about this kind of game. So to summarize (if I understood
correctly), this would be a variation of the classical 8 queens problem [0]
but on a wider board. Very interesting !

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eight_queens_puzzle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eight_queens_puzzle)

~~~
schoen
It is a little more complicated because the queens move around from turn to
turn, they shoot "arrows" to block each other's movements, and they are not
forbidden from being in a position to attack one another in the chess sense.
Those aren't features of the traditional eight queens problem. (I haven't
played the game, I just read the rules online.)

------
toth
This is a nifty paper. Also very cool is the proof without words that just
happened to be in the same journal page as the last part of this paper.

~~~
Double_Cast
Why are those sequences equal? Does it generalize, or is it just a
coincidence.

------
drauh
Loren C. Larson; Mathematics Magazine Vol. 50, No. 2 (Mar., 1977), pp. 69-74

------
jlarocco
Why do sites insist on doing stupid things with scrolling?

The mouse scroll wheel doesn't work, there's no scrollbar, page up/down don't
work, arrow keys don't work. WTF? Just use the regular built-in scrolling. I
didn't visit the website to spend 15 minutes figuring out how to navigate it.

~~~
kazinator
> _Why do sites insist on doing stupid things with scrolling?_

One possible reason is: testing only smartphones and tablets.

I don't see that problem with this site, though. There is a scroll bar and the
wheel works for me (FireFox 48.0.1). I allowed JavaScript from mathajax.com
and from the site itself (fermatslibrary.com), but not Google Analytics.

However, a modal dialog box pops up about subscribing to the newsletter.
Scrolling doesn't work until it is dismissed. HYPOTHESIS: if that dialog is
somehow mispositioned off-screen, it will look like scrolling is busted.

For me, that dialog pops up after the passage of some number of seconds after
a full reload of the page. It tracks the position of the lower right corner of
the browser as I resize; I can't get that dialog to go off-screen unless I
shrink the window ridiculously so it goes above the top edge or past the left
edge.

~~~
Strilanc
> _a modal dialog box pops up about subscribing to the newsletter_

I was wondering why I had the site marked as untrusted to execute javascript.
That answers that.

